# A Couple Of Questions About An Ebay Buy



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Just got this avia swissonic, an ebay buy for a tenner. I'd like to know if the bracelet is original or aftermarket, I like it and will be keeping it regardless, it just seems to match so well that it could be original but I've never had one of these electronic gizmos so have nothing to compare. secondly, and of more concern is it seems to be missing something that holds the battery in place, it looks like it was held in place by two screws and one of them is still there but alas no retainer? I popped a battery in anyway and put the outer hatch back on and it's running fine and accurate without the retainer, will this cause problems for future reliability or is not critical. I've been wearing it all day and it seems fine without it. cheers for any help


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

as long as the battery is in place ,IE held on with the back it should be fine there is a possibilty it will move , i would stick a small piece of card over the battery then put the back on to make sure.


----------

